# حصريا اكثر من الف ترنيمه mp3,wav,wma



## mena601 (15 فبراير 2009)

اكثرمن الف ترنيمة وللمزيد اضغط هنا

 ديما معاك.rar
$بحرال~1.MP3
( راهب غلبان).rar
(( لما رأنى الجزء الرابــــع )) بولــــــــــس مــــــلاك.rar
(( نحو الصليب )) للشماس بولس ملاك.rar
(2) CD1.mp3
(2) CD2.mp3
(2) ترنيمه قلبه حنين.wma
(2) حصريا 2008 المرنم فام .....لسه بغفر.rar
(2) صليبى يا صليبى.mp3
(2) لما الحمل بيتقل.mp3
(فى عتمة الليل الحزين).mp3
01 - Lyar7amna.mp3
01 يا ست دميانة.mp3
01.mp3
01مجد الرب 20-7-85.mp3
02 أبانوب.mp3
02 زي عريس للسماء.MP3
02.mp3
03 بالنيروز نتهنى ونفرح.mp3
03 جاى يا عجايبي.MP3
03.mp3
04 يا أبانا في الطاحونة.MP3
04 يلا نعيش.mp3
04- الشركة مع المسيح 20-8-94.mp3
04.mp3
05 لازم تعرف.mp3
05 مع المسيح يا بابا كيرلس.MP3
05.mp3
06 أبويا الحنين.MP3
06 جوه فى قلبى.mp3
06.mp3
07 جوه الطاحونة.MP3
07 قلبى اتحير.mp3
07.mp3
08 جبال خطايانا.MP3
08 جدى فى عصر الإستشهاد.mp3
08.mp3
09 سهران طول الليل.MP3
09 مارجرجس يا مزاحم.mp3
09.mp3
1-لسه بأغفر ...قاللى عدى لوبتخطى قوم وخطى.mp3
1.mp3
1.rar
1.wma
10 وطنك فى السما.MP3
10-هاتهد السور.......mp3
11 أحن أب.MP3
11+-+emsk+ya+rab+eedy.mp3
12 حنين و طيب.MP3
13 جاى يا عجايبي.MP3
2-لا لا تشمتى ......مش عجبانى شخصيا.mp3
3-السماء تفرح بى.mp3
3.wma
4-لو اعيش بعيد.mp3
5-أسكن يارب.....يا مبدع الوجود.mp3
56-يامي حنانك.mp3
6-بافضل أبيعك من غير تمن.mp3
65-ان اصابتني التجارب.ra
7-إيه أخر الحكاية .مالكيش فى قلبى نهاية يا خطية ولا ايه.mp3
72-بحبك يا يسوع.MP3
8-خلاص عينيا اتعودت ماتشوفش نور.mp3
9-رأينا القبر فارغ ........أجمد ترنيمة فى الشريط.mp3
aash_almaseh.mp3
alb_7anon.mp3
alkhatia.mp3
almeny_akkon.mp3
anta_aghla.mp3
asma3_sotak.mp3
awal_kalam.mp3
azam_tabib.mp3
baina_yadaika.mp3
BeJeweled 2 Deluxe rabelmagd.com.rar
Beka_TAsbe7e-demo.mp3
CD1.mp3
CD2.mp3
Chou hilwi ssama.mp3
daiman_maaia.mp3
enta_aaref.mp3
fakeer.mp3
gama_almaseh.mp3
gaylak.mp3
godfatherfix.rar
gta II.rar
keygen.zip
KhedmtnaDiFiEdak.wma
kol_yoom.mp3
lma_elhemel.mp3
lmashafoh_tigan.mp3
ma3ak_7ayati.mp3
operit pope kerolos1.wma
operit pope kerolos2.wma
pascale_s7.rm

*تم حذف اللينك*


----------



## marcoss (15 فبراير 2009)

بجد روعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة وشكررررررررررررر علي الترانيم الكتير دي


----------



## kokielpop (15 فبراير 2009)

*رائع جدا 

تسلم ايدك ​*


----------



## candy shop (15 فبراير 2009)

مجهود رااااااااااااااااائع 

شكرااااااااااااااا ليك يا مينا

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## mena601 (16 فبراير 2009)

candy shop قال:


> مجهود رااااااااااااااااائع
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااا ليك يا مينا
> 
> ربنا يعوضك​



علشان الردود الجميلة دي اهي مجموعة تانية من الترانيم :download:

sa2aloz.mp3
sadekni.mp3
salat.mp3
shail_alsalebb.mp3
side 1.mp3
side 2.mp3
sobhanak.mp3
soot_korbag.mp3
talbeen_alaoun.mp3
tigi tefaker.mp3
track06.mp3
track08.mp3
track10.mp3
waldi.mp3
أبدى باسم القدوس.MP3
أبوك الذى يرى فى الخغاء يجازيك علانية 23-6-84.mp3
أنا بيكى بتشفع.MP3
أيامى_كلها_فى_أيديك.mp3
إتبعني - متى العشار 10-87.mp3
إدانة الآخرين 14-7-84.mp3
إرادة اللة 20-6-87.mp3
إسهروا إذا لانكم لا تعملون 000 31-10-92.mp3
إعرف اللة 20-9-86.mp3
ابونا يوسف اسعد.rar
احلى هدية الى كل أم †قصيدة الأمومة- تأليف البابا شنودة.mp3
احنا منك.mp3
احنا ولاد يسوع.mp3
اخطأت اليك.rar
اد اييه يا يسوع.mp3
ادمعت عينايك.wma
اذا كان اللة معنا فمن علينا 30 7.mp3
ارحمنا.wma
ارحمني شيل عني.mp3
ازاى يا انسان.wma
اشفعى فينا.mp3
اطلق عبدك بسلام 14-1-84.mp3
اعطي فرحا.mp3
اعظم طبيب.rar
اعيش معاك.rar
اقبل توبتى.mp3
الاولاد و المعزة.mp3
الترانيم.rar
الترنيمة 1.MP3
الترنيمة 2.MP3
الترنيمة 3.MP3
الترنيمة الساحرة.wma
الخروف.mp3
الدموع المره.mp3
الذكصولوجيات.rar
الساكن فى عون العالى.mp3
السلام للقديسين.mp3
السلام لمريم.MP3
الشهد يقطر.mp3
العدرا فى بيتنا.mp3
العدرا فى بيتنا.rar
الكتكوت.mp3
الكنيسة.mp3
اللة الذى لنا.mp3
المسيح ولد فمجدوه المسيح أتى من السماوات فاستقبلوه المسيح على الأرض فارفعوه أيتها.mp3
النهاية.wma
اليوم المسيح يولد في بيت لحم من البتول اليوم الذي لا بدء له يبتدي والكلمة يتجسد.mp3
اليوم ليلة عيد الميلاد من كل العالم في ولاد ناطرين الهدايا ملابس لعب.mp3
امسـك يدى )) رائــع بولس ملاك.rar
املك حياتى.wma
امى الحنونة.mp3
ان انسى.mp3
انا جايلك.mp3
انا مش خايف.MP3
انا مش يوسف .wma
انبا+شنودة+يارعينا.wma
انتزع جزورى.mp3
اهلا بيك فى بيوتنا.mp3
اورشاليم.wma
اوعى تفكر انى نسيتك.mp3
ايه السر فى.mp3
باراباس.rm
بظهورك يظهر صبح جميل نيافه الانبا بيشوى.mp3
بقدر.wma
بليلة برد ولد يسوع ( جومانا مدوّر ).mp3
بمناسبه عيد القيامة ترنيمة نادرة.rm
بيك+ومعاك.MP3
بيكى يا عذراء.MP3
بين إيديكى.MP3
تايه فى اوصافك.MP3
تايه فى غربة.rm
ترانيم ابونا بيشوى كامل.rar
ترانيم بصوت البابا شنودة.rar
ترانيم مكارى يونان.rar
ترنيمة دم يسوع غالي وثمين.mp3
ترنيمة دموعك جابتنى.MP3
ترنيمة زى العصفور بالانجليزى.mp3
ترنيمة لابونا عبد المسيح الاقصري ( ليه تعيش مسكين).rm
ترنيمة ليل العشاء السرى.mp3
ترنيمة يا طيبة.wma
ترنيمة.wma
ترنيمه ستى دميانه لايف بصوت الانبا بيشوى,.mp3
ترنيمه قلبه حنين.wma

انا مينا من دير الانبا بلامون السائح بالقصر صلو من اجلي من اجل الدير


----------



## marcoss (16 فبراير 2009)

بجد ررررررررررررررررررررررررووعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة يا مينا وربنا يحفظك انت والدير


----------



## mena601 (16 فبراير 2009)

الف شكررررررررررر علي مرورك


----------



## ohhhhhh (16 فبراير 2009)

تسلم علي المجموعه الروعه من الترانيم


----------



## mena601 (16 فبراير 2009)

شكرررررر علي مرورك


----------



## st-blamon.cn (16 فبراير 2009)

مشــــكووووووووووورررررررررررر


----------



## bahaa_06 (16 فبراير 2009)

*تجنن  يا اخى*
*تسلم ايديك *
*الله يبارك اعمالك*​


----------



## mena601 (16 فبراير 2009)

شكررررررر علي المرورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mena601 (18 فبراير 2009)

ايه يا جماعه مفيش يعنى ردود كتير ليه هو الموضوع مش عجبكم ولا ايه


----------



## ohhhhhh (18 فبراير 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## SALVATION (18 فبراير 2009)

_تسلم ايدك 
يسوع يبارك حياتك
مشكور كتيييييييييييير​_


----------



## mena601 (19 فبراير 2009)

شكرااااا علي كلامك


----------



## apo galal (20 فبراير 2009)

شكرا  شكرا  ربنا يعوضك على تعب محبتك      ربنا موجود


----------



## ohh (20 فبراير 2009)

.1180566 قال:
			
		

> _ تسلم ايدك
> يسوع يبارك حياتك
> مشكور كتيييييييييييير
> ​_



الرب يساعدكم فى الاعمال الجميله
سلام المسيح يكون معاكم


----------



## kalimooo (20 فبراير 2009)

mena601

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## mena601 (21 فبراير 2009)

شكررااااااااااا علي ردك وربنا يباركك


----------



## gogoooo (22 فبراير 2009)

ميرسى يا جميل اوىىى​


----------



## mena601 (23 فبراير 2009)

شكررررررررررر علي ردك الجميل


----------



## mena601 (1 مارس 2009)

اية يا جماعة مفيش ردود لية


----------



## marcoss (16 مارس 2009)

ميرسي ليك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 مارس 2009)

ميرسى يا مينا لمجهودك الجميل


----------



## syfy (20 مارس 2009)

*:d*


----------



## mena601 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرااااا علي مرورك


----------



## st-blamon.cn (5 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااااا ليكم علي الموضوع وعلي الردود


----------



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا للترانيم الحلوه

وشكرا لمجهودك

ربنا معاك


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*تسلم الايادى
ترانيم جميله جدااااااااااااااااا
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## mena601 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااا لمروركم


----------



## mena600 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااا ليك


----------



## st-blamon.cn (12 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااا ليك اخوية


----------



## mina_patesya (12 أكتوبر 2009)

يا جماعة رجاء محبة انا عايز ترنيمة اذا تكلمت عنك يا مركبة شاروبيمية
يااااااااااااااريت بسرعة


----------



## mena601 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااااااااا لمرورك


----------



## كيرلس2009 (14 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا مينا
وربنا يعوضك على تعبك
بجد مجموعة ترانيم هائلة
​


----------



## mena601 (15 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااا لمرورك


----------



## marcoss (15 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااااااااا ليك


----------



## mena601 (16 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااا لمرورك


----------



## mena601 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

[unload]
(2) بعته بـكام.mp3
(2) خلينى قرب الصليب.mp3
I wish you a mery christmas.mid
آتي إليك يا يسوعى.mp3
أبانا نرفع اسمك الكريم.mp3
أحبك ربى يسوع.MP3
أخطيت.mp3
أدنو إليك 2.mp3
أدنو اليك.mp3
أراك ربى.mp3
أرك إلهي أراك.mp3
أزاى أسيب ايدك.mp3
أسكن تحت ظل.mp3
أضيئت الشموع.mp3
أعظم من منتصرين.MP3
أفرحنا بيك.mp3
أمسك يارب أيدى.mp3
أمى.MP3
أنا الخروف 2.mp3
أنا جيت علشانك أنت.mp3
أنا جيت علشانك.mp3
أنا منك.mp3
أنت عظيم.mp3
أنتى هى أم النور.mp3
أوعى تفكر.MP3
أيامى كلها فى إيدك.mp3
أيها الفخارى.mp3
أيها القدوس.mp3
إلهى إلهى.mp3
إلهى حبيبى.mp3
إن أحيا مع المسيح.mp3
إن فاض قلبى بالسلام.mp3
اتى اليك.wav
اراك إلهى أراك.mp3
اربسالين.mp3
ارك ربى.mp3
افرحى يا نفسى وغنى.mp3
الراعى الواعى.mp3
الرب راعى.mp3
الرب لى راعى.mp3
الرب لي راع.mp3
الرب يرعانى.mp3
الروح والعروس.mp3
السلام لك.MP3
السنين بتمر جري.mp3
السنين بتمر.mp3
العيون الطيبيبن.mp3
الق على الرب همك.mp3
الكل يمضى ويزول.mp3
الكلمة منك.mp3
الله الذى لنا.mp3
المؤمن الأمين.mp3
المس ايدينا.mp3
الهنا تنازل.mp3
الهى الهى كن قائدى.mp3
امسك يدى وقدنى.mp3
امكث معى.mp3
امى يا اصل الوجود.MP3
انا جايلك.mp3
انظروا يده.mp3
انى احب الرب.mp3
او كيريوس.mp3
باركى يا نفسى الرب.mp3
بالأحضان الأبوية.mp3
بروح نسجد.mp3
بعته بـكام.mp3
بقوة لاسم يسوع.mp3
بنحط حياتنا قدامك.mp3
بيتى يا رب.wma
بيحبك ربى.mp3
بين يديك.mp3
تعالوا تعالوا يا تعابى.mp3
تعالوا يا تعابى.mp3
جاى وبسلم.mp3


 المصدر : منتدي الانبا بلامون السائح


----------



## mena601 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

(2) بعته بـكام.mp3
(2) خلينى قرب الصليب.mp3
I wish you a mery christmas.mid
آتي إليك يا يسوعى.mp3
أبانا نرفع اسمك الكريم.mp3
أحبك ربى يسوع.MP3
أخطيت.mp3
أدنو إليك 2.mp3
أدنو اليك.mp3
أراك ربى.mp3
أرك إلهي أراك.mp3
أزاى أسيب ايدك.mp3
أسكن تحت ظل.mp3
أضيئت الشموع.mp3
أعظم من منتصرين.MP3
أفرحنا بيك.mp3
أمسك يارب أيدى.mp3
أمى.MP3
أنا الخروف 2.mp3
أنا جيت علشانك أنت.mp3
أنا جيت علشانك.mp3
أنا منك.mp3
أنت عظيم.mp3
أنتى هى أم النور.mp3
أوعى تفكر.MP3
أيامى كلها فى إيدك.mp3
أيها الفخارى.mp3
أيها القدوس.mp3
إلهى إلهى.mp3
إلهى حبيبى.mp3
إن أحيا مع المسيح.mp3
إن فاض قلبى بالسلام.mp3
اتى اليك.wav
اراك إلهى أراك.mp3
اربسالين.mp3
ارك ربى.mp3
افرحى يا نفسى وغنى.mp3
الراعى الواعى.mp3
الرب راعى.mp3
الرب لى راعى.mp3
الرب لي راع.mp3
الرب يرعانى.mp3
الروح والعروس.mp3
السلام لك.MP3
السنين بتمر جري.mp3
السنين بتمر.mp3
العيون الطيبيبن.mp3
الق على الرب همك.mp3
الكل يمضى ويزول.mp3
الكلمة منك.mp3
الله الذى لنا.mp3
المؤمن الأمين.mp3
المس ايدينا.mp3
الهنا تنازل.mp3
الهى الهى كن قائدى.mp3
امسك يدى وقدنى.mp3
امكث معى.mp3
امى يا اصل الوجود.MP3
انا جايلك.mp3
انظروا يده.mp3
انى احب الرب.mp3
او كيريوس.mp3
باركى يا نفسى الرب.mp3
بالأحضان الأبوية.mp3
بروح نسجد.mp3
بعته بـكام.mp3
بقوة لاسم يسوع.mp3
بنحط حياتنا قدامك.mp3
بيتى يا رب.wma
بيحبك ربى.mp3
بين يديك.mp3
تعالوا تعالوا يا تعابى.mp3
تعالوا يا تعابى.mp3
جاى وبسلم.mp3


 المصدر : منتدي الانبا بلامون السائح


----------



## magdyzaky (17 أكتوبر 2009)

شكران ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير


----------



## بنت كلوج (18 أكتوبر 2009)

+ربنا يباركك يامينا مجهود ممتاز لايستحق سوى الشكر ومباركةالله فى خدمتك........لكن لى طلب اريد ان اسمع الترنيمة قبل تحميلها وهذا غير ممكن فلماذا ...........شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mena601 (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*تشرفت بقدومكم *
*وزدت شرفا بردكم *
*الجميل*
*على فكره الترانيم للاستماع المباشر والتحميل ايضا زى ما تحبوا *

*ربنا يباركم ويبارك الجميع باسم المسيح*​


----------



## بنت كلوج (19 أكتوبر 2009)

+اخى فى الرب مينا+شكرااااااا لردك......متاسفة لان لما فتحت الترانيم ام يكن فيها الاستماع لكن موجودة الان..شكراااااااااا..ربنا يباركك:sami73::sami73::sami73:


----------



## mena601 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااااااا الرب يباركك


----------



## mena601 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

اضغط هنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا 

*الموضوع الأصلي : مجموعة ترانيم متنوعة  -||- المصدر : منتدي الانبا بلامون السائح *



​


----------



## mena601 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

جراح حبيبى غالى علي.mp3
حبك يا مريم.mp3
حبيبى أيا.mp3
حتى أرى دوماً.mp3
حضن إيديك بتوزيع عالي.mp3
حضن إيديك.mp3
حول عينيك إلى يسوع.mp3
حياتى تشبه قيثارة.mp3
خلني قرب الصليب.mp3
خلينى قرب الصليب.mp3
دع المسيح يحوط قلبك.mp3
دق باب.mp3
دمعة حزينه.MP3
دوبى دوبى.mp3
راجعين لماضينا.mp3
رب أنت تستطيع كل شىء.mp3
ربى انا عايز.wma
ربى بسم حياتى.mp3
ربى قد سكيباً.mp3
ربى يسوع الغالى 2.mp3
ربى يسوع الغالى.mp3
ربى يسوع جه عشانى.mp3
ربي كل الخليقة.mp3
رحلة جميلة.mp3
رحمة كثيرا ارحمني.mp3
زى العصفور.mp3
زى النار ماهى فى العليقة.mp3
زى النهر.mp3
زى نور الشمس.mp3
سألوذ بحضنك.mp3
سألوز بحضنك.MP3
سالكين بالروح.mp3
سامحنا يا فادينا.mp3
سامحنى.mp3
سبحو لالهنا الحى.mp3
سبحوه وزيدوه علوا.mp3
سر الميرون.mp3
سلام سلام.mp3
سلامك فاق العقول 3.mp3
سلامك فاق العقول 4.mp3
سلامك فاق العقول.mp3
سلمت قلبى.mp3
سود يا يسوع.mp3
سوف أنسى.mp3
شعار 2009.mp3
شفت يسوع.MP3
شكرا لله.MP3
شهوة القلب مرار.mp3
صممت اذناى.mp3
صوت يسوع جميل.mp3
صورتى عندك.mp3
ضنايا.mp3
طوباطى يا مريم 2.MP3
طوباطى يا مريم.mp3
عالى لفوق.mp3
عايز أقضى حياتى.mp3
عايز اقضى حياتى.mp3
عايز تعرف لية انا.mp3
عشان ايدك دايما جنبى.mp3
عشان يد اللة.wma
عظيم نزل إلى مزود.mp3
علمنى أنتظرك 2.mp3
علمنى أنتظرك.MP3
علمنى يارب كيف أعيش.mp3
على لوحى الحجارة.mp3
عمرى ما دقت.mp3
عمرى ما ذقت.mp3
عند شق الفجر 2.mp3
عند شق الفجر 3.mp3
عند شق الفجر.mp3
عندما أحتاج عوناً.mp3
عندمى تدمى.mp3
عينين.mp3
غالي عليك.mp3
غولغوثا.mp3
ف بعادى.mp3
فرحت قلبى.mp3
فوق الصليب.mp3
فى حزن شديد 2.mp3
فى حزن شديد.mp3
فى سفينتى.mp3
فى طريق الجلجثة.mp3
فى طريق الجلجثه.mp3
فى ظل حمايتك 2.mp3
فى ظل حمايتك.MP3
فى عيد ميلادك.mp3
فى كل خليقة رأيتك.mp3
فى كل خليقة.mp3
فى وقت ضعفى 2.mp3
فى وقت ضعفى.mp3
فى يو عند الشروق.wma
فى يوم مريت علىّ.mp3
قال لى الشيطان.MP3
قام المسيح.mp3
قام حقاً.mp3
قبى الخفاق.mp3
قد ايه بتحبنى.mp3
قد محى عند الصليب.mp3
قصة الحب العجيب 2.mp3
قصة الحب العجيب.mp3
قلبة حنين.MP3
قلبى الخفاق 2.mp3
قلبى الخفاق 3.mp3
قلبي الخفاق.mp3
كان فية عنقود عنب.wma
كل الليالى تنتهى.mp3
كل الماضى.mp3
كل فرحة للنفس.mp3
كل يوم تحت صليبك.mp3
كللت السنة بجودك.mp3
كلمة فى ودنك.mp3
كم المسيح.mp3
كم قسى الظلم.mp3
كما أنا.mp3
كمان.mp3
كنت اعمى.mp3
كنيستى أرجو لكى من عزة الالة.mp3
كنيستى ارجو لكى.mp3
كنيستى القبطية 2.mp3
كنيستى القبطية.mp3
كيف أنسى.mp3
كيف انسى.mp3
لألهنا بنعد طريق.mp3
لا أنسى عاماً.mp3
لا تخف 2.mp3
لا تخف 4.MP3
لا تخف لأنى انا معكك.mp3
لا تخف.mp3


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أكتوبر 2009)

رائع ترانيم جميلة جدا

 شكرا ليكى​


----------



## mena601 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااااااااا علي المرور الجميل


----------



## mena600 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااااا ليك


----------



## mena601 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااا لمرورك


----------



## kalimooo (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا
سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2009)

مجهود فوق الممتاز 
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mena601 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااااا جزيلا
> سلام المسيح معك



شكرااااااااا علي المرور الجميل


----------



## mena601 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> مجهود فوق الممتاز
> تسلم ايدك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​





شكراااا علي المرور الجميل


----------



## mena601 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

لا تدينوا.mp3
لا تشمتى.mp3
لا  لا تتركنى وحدك.MP3
لا لا تتركنى وحدى 2.MP3
لا  لا تتركنى وحدى.mp3
لحن ابؤورو.mp3
لم  تر عين إلها.mp3
لم تر عين.mp3
لم تري عينآ.mp3
لما أكون تعبان.mp3
لما اجتزت الآلآم.mp3
لما اكون تعبان.mp3
لما الرب.mp3
لما الشمس تغيب.mp3
لماذ باربى.MP3
لو حاسس.mp3
لولا موت الصلب.mp3
ليتك تباركنى.mp3
ليس من صعب.mp3
ليل العشاء السرى.mp3
ليه  بتهتم وليه بتخاف.mp3
ليه لية.mp3
ما  أحلى ساعة بها.mp3
ما  احلى السجود 2.mp3
ما احلى السجود.mp3
ما  دمت ربى فى الطريق.mp3
مابتنساش 2.mp3
مابتنساش.mp3
ماذا يصنع لكرمى.mp3
ماقدرش أعيش.MP3
مالم تباركنى ربى.mp3
مالى سواك سيدى.mp3
مالى سواك.mp3
مبارك شعبي مصر.mp3
مبتنساش.MP3
مبدع الأكوان.mp3
متشال فى قلبك.mp3
مجد  مريم 2.mp3
مجد مريم.MP3
مرني ان آتي إليك.mp3
مريم إسم جميل.mp3
مستر عنه الوجوه.MP3
مسيحنا فوق الزمان.mp3
مسيحى للأرض جيت.mp3
مش ممكن.mp3
مفيش وجود.MP3
من أنا لأصير.mp3
من  الأعماق يا ربى.mp3
من انا.mp3
من بعد سنين.mp3
من  كل الأمم 2.mp3
من  كل الأمم 3.mp3
من كل الأمم.mp3
من لى سواك يحمينى 2.mp3
من  لى سواك يحمينى 3.mp3
من  لى سواك يحمينى.mp3
من مصر.mp3
من  يملك على الحياة.mp3
مهما الموجة.mp3
مهما طال الزمان.mp3
مواعيدى ليك.mp3
مورنى أن أتى.mp3
مين أحن منك 2.mp3
مين أحن منك.mp3
مين غيرك.mp3
مين يحلى الغربة.MP3
نبعك الصافى.MP3
نجم  يضىء وسط الظلام.mp3
نسجد لإسم الثالوث.mp3
نفسى أرسم صورة ليك.mp3
نفسى أعيش مبسوط.mp3
نفسى تحبة.MP3
نهتف لسيدنا.mp3
هأتى بطيبى.mp3
هات مزمارك.mp3
هاصلاة التوبة.mp3
هاعيش لك.mp3
هل أطرق بابك.mp3
هى كنيسة.mp3
هيا  يا أبرار هيا.mp3
و ياريت سنين.mp3
وأنت معايا.mp3
وجهك لا يفارقنى.mp3
ورأيت سماء جديدة.mp3
وسط البحر الهايج 2.mp3
وسط البحر الهايج 3.MP3
وسط البحر الهايج.mp3
وقالى ها انا معك.MP3
وقت ضيقتنا.mp3
يا  أبانا لست أدرى.mp3
يا أمى حنانك.mp3
يا  إلهى أنت تعلم.mp3
يا  ترى أي صديق.mp3
يا رب أشكرك.mp3
يا سائح للقاء يسوع 2.mp3
يا  سائح للقاء يسوع.mp3
يا سيدى الحبيب.mp3
يا  سيدى املأ قلبى.mp3
يا  سيدى كم كان قاسيا.MP3
يا سيدى كم كان قاسياً 2.mp3
يا  سيدى كم كان قاسياً.mp3
يا  سيدي لما أرى!!s.mp3
يا شمس.mp3
يا صاحب الحنان.mp3
يا طبيبى.mp3
يا  كنيستنا يا مجيدة.mp3
يا مريم البكر.mp3
يا ملكة بارة.mp3
يا من أحتويتنى.mp3
يا من بحضورة.WMA
يا من بحضوره.mp3
يا من سعيت.MP3
يا نفوس حزينة.mp3
ياصاحب الحنان 2.mp3
ياللى أمامك حياتى.mp3
ياللى حبتنى.mp3
ياللى مش لاقى.wma
يسوع أنت تعلم.mp3
يسوع انت تعلم.mp3
يسوع بيدور عليا.mp3
يسوع بيدور.mp3
يسوع سير أمامى.mp3
يسوع قاللى انا حارسك.wma
يوم إستشهادك.wma​


----------



## mena601 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## bant el mase7 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

ترنيمة القبر الفارغ جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mena601 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

bant el mase7 قال:


> ترنيمة القبر الفارغ جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا





شكرااااااااا علي المرور الجميل


----------



## mena601 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااا


----------



## mena601 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا


----------



## mena601 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

03 بالفرح املا قلوبنا.mp3
04 بالحب وبصدق النيه.mp3
ابدى_باسم_اله_ربى.mp3
ترنيمة الانبا بلامون.mp3
يارب انظر.mp3


----------



## mena601 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااا علي ردوركم وتشجيعكم


----------



## mena601 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

راجع تانى.wma
راجع ليك.wma
ربنا زي ماخلق الطير.mp3
ربى يسوع الغالى.rar
زفتى بانتيس.mp3
سنين كتيرة مضت.zip
شايف شوك.mp3
شايل همى.mp3
شريط مع دقه المسمار.rar
صليبى يا صليبى.mp3
طفل زغير بقلب كبير جايي طفل زغير يخلص ناس ويهدي ناس ويزرع حب كبير.mp3
طوباك يا انبا بولا.wma
طوباكى يا مريم.mp3
عايز ارجع تانى.wma
عبير فواح - شريط رائع على انغام العود.rar
عجيب يارب.mp3
عدسة مكبرة.rar
عظة - للأنبا بيشوى - عن اللاهوت - اللاهوت.mp3
عظة - للأنبا بيشوى - عن اللاهوت - عن الصليب.mp3
عظة - للأنبا بيشوى - عن اللاهوت - عن العقيدة.mp3
عظة وقفة مع النفس و هي رؤيا حقيقية للراهب بطرس المقاري عن ترك الروح للجسد.mp3
علمنا يسوع.mp3
عيد الدني راس السنة بيتي هدايا وزينة في شموع واجراس تدق بعيد.. (فيروز).mp3
غالى عليه.mp3
فاديا.rar
فرح وزينة عيد الميلاد ساحة المدينة صارت أولاد وأمل جديد وحب جديد بعيد االميلاد.mp3
فوق على الصليب.wma
فى دموعى إبتسامتى.mp3
فى قلب القلب.mp3
فى وسط هموم.wma
فى يوم من الأيام.mp3
فيفيان السودانية1_واحد في حياتي.rar
قانعا انا ياربى.wma
قد ايه بذلت نفسك يايسوع.com__1602___1583____1575___1610___1607____1576___1584___1604___1578____1606___1.mp3
قنبلة الموسم شريط جايين من تاني نرنم لفريق ايثان فظيع.rar
كنيستى ارجو لكى.mp3
كنيسه ضامه ولادها.mp3
لم ترى عين.mp3
لما اعد معاك.wma
لما الحمل بيتقل.mp3
لولا النعمة.mp3
ليت سلامك.wma
ليلة عيد ليلة عيد الليلة ليلة عيد زينة وناس صوت اجراس عمبترن بعيد.mp3
ليلتنا الليلة يا ولاد وين ما كنتوا بأي بلاد لاقوني الليلة نتلاقي مع أحلى عيلة نعيدها بعيد الميلاد.mp3
ما رأينا مثلك.MP3
مارجرجس الأمير.rar
ماهر فايز ياكنيسه يامغتربه.rar
مايتنساش ياربي.wma
مبدع البكون القدير.mp3
مديح البابا كيرلس.MP3
مديح القديس العظيم الانبا أنطونيوس.mp3
مديح القديس العظيم مار جرجس الرومانى.wav
مديح القديس مار مينا.MP3
مديح القديسة دميانة.mp3
مديح للسيدة العذراء 1.mp3
مش+ممكن+يرتاح+قلبك.MP3
ملك الملوك يا يسوع.mp3
مهما طال الزمان.mp3
موراناتا تعا يسوع ملي الدني بمجد السما بنور الروح جايي يسوع قرب العيد.. (الأغابي).mp3
ميادة بسيليس  دقّوا الأجراس.MP3
مين احن منك.mp3
مين انا مين.wma
ناجيتك تعالى إلىّ.mp3
نرسل لكى كل التعظيم.MP3
نسجد لأسم الثالوث.wma
نوري يا سما نوري.mp3
نونو جوه عيونه.mp3
ها أنا أمه الرب.MP3
هل يا الهى ت.WMA
هيا كلنا للفرح.mp3
وبحبك والحب.mp3
وسط الالام.mp3
ولسة واقف على باب قلبى.mp3
ومن+المر+بتخلق+عسل.MP3
يا احلى قلب.wma
يا حسنها.mp3
يا عدرا يا أم النور.mp3
يا يسوع.wma
يا يسوعى يا حبيبى.mp3
يا+كبير+القلب+يا+غالى.MP3
يالى مش لاقى.wma
ياليت عقلى.mp3
يسوع اسمع.mp3
يعاهدك قلبى.mp3


----------



## سامح روماني2 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااا علي الترانيم الجميله دي


----------



## mena600 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

بصراحه ترانيم  جميله جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mena601 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

الموضوع نايم كدة لية فين كمية الردود بحجم الموضوع


----------



## mena600 (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## mena601 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااا علي المرور


----------



## مرمووره (18 يونيو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا كتير ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## mony mooh (20 يونيو 2010)

راااااااائع


----------

